# Diskussions-Thread zu Banished: Mischung aus Anno, Siedler und Sim City im Mittelalter



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

					Banished ist ein erstaunliches Ein-Mann-Projekt, bei dem die Grafik, Sound und natürlich auch das Gameplay von Luke Hodorowicz stammen. Als Shining Rock Software arbeitete Hodorowicz rund drei Jahre an seinem im Mittelalter angesiedelten Spiel, das nun am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam erscheinen wird. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*


----------



## Kyrodar (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Theoretisch sprichts mich an... mal gucken ob ichs mir an dem Tag spontan kauf oder doch erstmal abwarte... Rimworld soll auch endlich mal vorankommen.


----------



## BikeRider (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Siedler.


----------



## nomercy77 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

sieht gut aus endlich mal ein game wo nicht die riesen firmen ihre Hand drauf an,da ich eh gerne siedler gezockt hab.Werde ich diesen mutigen Entwickler mit dem kauf seines Spiels ehren!


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Cool, ersetzt vllt meinen Sim-City-Fehlkauf  Ich hab mal ein Auge drauf


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Ich finde das Spiel sieht sehr interessant aus. Ausser die Map scheint mir ein bisschen klein zu sein.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

So gleich mal auf wunschliste gesetzt, jetzt heist es abwarten ^^


----------



## jaggerbagger (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Super! Gefällt mir sehr und beeindruckende Arbeit.

Das muss gewürdigt werden. Ist gekauft, sobald es erscheint.


----------



## Shurchil (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Leider nicht mein Genre aber sieht sehr sehr gut aus. Und das aus der Feder einer (1!) Person? Not Bad. 
Viel Spaß den Leuten, die das Spielen werden und viel Erfolg dem Entwickler.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



jaggerbagger schrieb:


> Super! Gefällt mir sehr und beeindruckende Arbeit.
> 
> Das muss gewürdigt werden. Ist gekauft, sobald es erscheint.


 
Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Hoffe das Spiel wird gut. Hatte schon lange mal wieder Lust auf ein Spiel dieser Art. Direkt mal auf die Wunschliste gesetzt.


----------



## xfire89x (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

sieht echt gut aus, direkt mal zur wunschliste hinzugefügt


----------



## Broow (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Ui echt interessant 

gibts evtl noch andere möglichkeiten an das Game zu kommen außer bei Steam? Nutze nämlich kein Steam (Steinigt mich )


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Ein legitimer Stronghold Nachfolger um Mikromanagement Elemente bereichert. Interessant!


----------



## XGamer98 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

schlimmer als Sim City kann es ja nicht werden  bestimmt einen blick wert für liebhaber dieses Genres, einfach mal auf Wunschliste gepackt


----------



## X6Sixcore (13. Januar 2014)

Klasse, genau solche Games mag ich.

Hoffentlich ist das multicore-optimiert.

Das erwarte ich auch mal mit Spannung!

MfG


----------



## Colorona (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

ist schon auf der wunschliste und wenn die ersten ein zwei tests sagen dass es was kann wirds gekauft...indie spiele gehören unterstützt und ganz besonders solche extrem bemühten ein-mann-projekte


----------



## Zwiebo (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Danke an PCGames für diese News. Ich wäre sonst wohl nicht auf das Game gekommen. Gerade Trailer angeschaut und direkt auf die Wunschliste gesetzt. Könnte eines von diesen Spielen sein, bei denen man sich nach der Arbeit richtig entspannen kann


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Bald ist es soweit 

Hat einer von euch eine Idee wie man das Spiel auf 3 Computer einrichten kann?
Kann man den gleichen steam-account (nicht gleichzeitig) auf 3 Rechnern benutzen?

Wo bleiben nur die guten alten CD's...


----------



## Melphiz (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



Broow schrieb:


> Ui echt interessant
> 
> gibts evtl noch andere möglichkeiten an das Game zu kommen außer bei Steam? Nutze nämlich kein Steam (Steinigt mich )


 
Einfach mal auf die Webseite des Entwicklers gehen ...


> Where can Banished be purchased?
> 
> You can buy Banished here on the Shining Rock Software website through use of the Humble Widget. You’ll get a DRM-Free version, as well as an optional Steam key. You can also buy it from Steam, the Humble Store, or gog.com.


Noch Fragen, Kienzle?
Bin gespannt, heute ist Release. Ick freu ma.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Sieht so recht interessant aus, nur die Winterlandschaft wirkt arg künstlich bis kitschig


----------



## NorskElch (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Weiss jemand, ob die Ankündigungen bei Steam, wann das Spiel freigeschaltet wird immer verlässlich sind?
Im Moment sthet da was von in 10 Stunden. Hatte mich schon gefreut nach der Arbeit direkt in Banished einzusteigen


----------



## DieLutteR (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Hallo werte Gemeinde,

da ich im derzeitigen Netzwerk sehr stark eingeschränkt bin, kann ich nur auf wenige Seiten und deshalb meine Bitte:
Kann mir einer mitteilen, wie viel das Spiel auf Steam kostet? Danke


----------



## f4ke (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

ist schon in der wunschliste seit ich davon weiss , wird bestimm gekauft, tolle leistung und sieht aufjedenfall vielversprechend aus.



NorskElch schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob die Ankündigungen bei Steam, wann das Spiel freigeschaltet wird immer verlässlich sind?
> Im Moment sthet da was von in 10 Stunden. Hatte mich schon gefreut nach der Arbeit direkt in Banished einzusteigen


 bei Steam normal nach 19 Uhr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Auf der Homepage von Banished steht:


> The game will cost $19.99 USD.


 Bei Steam selber finde ich derzeitig keinen Preis


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Einfach auf Shining Rock Software kaufen, schonmal auf Steam aktivieren und bis zum Release auf Steam erstmal die DRM-freie Version spielen. 

Kostet nach Umrechnung von Dollar auf Euro ca. 14,60 €. Wieviel es bei Steam kosten wird weiß ich nicht. Denke mal 14,99 oder so wenn sie frech sind für 19,99 €.


----------



## Laudian (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Hmm, installiere ich jetzt die DRM freie Version von der Entwicklerhomepage oder warte ich bis der Steam Key freigeschaltet wird ?... Savegames wird man ja wohl nicht zwischen den Versionen austauschen können, oder weiß da schon jemand was ? 

15,04€ habe ich übrigens nach dem PayPal-Umrechnungskurs zahlen müssen. Hoffe das Spiel ist es wert


----------



## DieLutteR (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Danke für die Info - wie immer schnelle Antworten 
15€ sind doch quasi geschenkt


----------



## taks (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Habt ihr beim Kauf über die Webseite eine Email bekommen?


----------



## f4ke (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

steam übertreibt wie immer 18,99


----------



## Laudian (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Ja, ich hab eine E-Mail bekommen. Läuft so wie immer bei Käufen von Humble.

Ich hab gestern so gegen 21 Uhr mal angefangen zu spielen... Irgendwann gucke ich auf die Uhr... VERDAMMT, schon 6, wtf.

Das Spiel fesselt und ist definitiv nichts für zwischendurch, da kann man mit Sicherheit Wochen an einer Stadt verbringen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



Zwiebo schrieb:


> Danke an PCGames für diese News. Ich wäre sonst wohl nicht auf das Game gekommen. Gerade Trailer angeschaut und direkt auf die Wunschliste gesetzt. Könnte eines von diesen Spielen sein, bei denen man sich nach der Arbeit richtig entspannen kann


 
Wir sind hier bei PCGH, aber wurst.


----------



## alm0st (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

+1 auf der Wunschliste


----------



## e4syyy (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Gibt es nur die paar Holzhütten? Oder kann man auch große Burgen und Schlösser bauen? Sieht arg eintönig aus....


----------



## Noctua (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Gibt es nur die paar Holzhütten? Oder kann man auch große Burgen und Schlösser bauen? Sieht arg eintönig aus....


Nein, es gibt mehr als nur ein paar Holzhütten. Und es ist alles andere als eintönig. Dazu kommt, dass es nicht wie Sim City einfach nur mit Häuser hinklatschen getan ist. In dem Spiel gibt es Jahreszeiten mit den entsprechnenden Auswirkungen (im Winter kalt, im Frühjahr Felder bestellen und im Herbst ernten usw). Dazu kommt, dass man nur mit 10 Einwohnern startet und diese sich nur vermehren wenn man ihnen Häuser zur Verfügung stellt. Kinder müssen aber erst aufwachsen bevor sie bei der Arbeit helfen können. Und diese 10 Starteinwohner am Anfang sind viel zu wenige. Man muss es also geschickt managen dass man genug Nahrung, Werkzeuge, Holz, Kleidung usw. hat. Ich habe gestern auf mittel viele Anläufe gebraucht, bis mir nicht die halbe Bevölkerung im ersten Winter/zweiten Frühling wegen Unterkühlung/Nahrungsmangel wegestorben ist. Wenn man es dann aber geschafft hat, macht es extrem süchtig.

Burgen und Schlösser gibt es nicht, diese würden meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht reinpassen. Es ist eine gute Mischung aus Simcity und Siedler.


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Sieht ziemlich stark aus. Bei Steam ist es ja an den Account gebunden. Bei GoG kann ich das auch auf 2 Rechnern nutzen, oder? Dann muss ich das für mich und meine Freundin nicht zwei mal kaufen.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Das klingt doch ganz nett, und ich hatte es überhaupt nicht auf dem Radar. Ich bis Montag eh frei und dachte ich muss die Zeit wieder mit MMOs totschlagen, aber ich denke ich schau hier mal rein.

Ist das Game auch auf Deutsch?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

So sieht es aus. Kaufst du es bei GOG kannst du es installieren wo du willst nur weiterverkaufen darfst du es nicht.


----------



## taks (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Ist das Game auch auf Deutsch?


 
Nein, nur Englisch.


Ich hoffe der Support von Humble Store fängt bald mal an zu arbeiten


----------



## OriginalOrigin (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



taks schrieb:


> Nein, nur Englisch.


 

Schade, ich kann nur schlecht Englisch und gerade bei so einen Game sollte man schon verstehen was die von einen wollen^^ Naja, dann warte ich halt, vielleicht gibt es später mal eine, oder ein Modder macht sich dran.


----------



## Ich 15 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



taks schrieb:


> Nein, nur Englisch.
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe der Support von Humble Store fängt bald mal an zu arbeiten


 
Es gibt die Möglichkeit sich noch mal die E-Mail schicken zu lassen, wenn man seine E-Mail angibt.



OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Schade, ich kann nur schlecht Englisch und gerade bei so einen Game sollte man schon verstehen was die von einen wollen^^ Naja, dann warte ich halt, vielleicht gibt es später mal eine, oder ein Modder macht sich dran.


 
Deutsch wird es nur als Mod geben sobald die Tools dafür draußen sind und das dauert noch. Da es nur von einer Person entwickelt wurde nehme ich es den Entwickler aber nicht übel.


----------



## Quake2008 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Die alternative ist spärlich gesät und auf sowas hatte ich schon lange Lust. Simcity hab ich weggelassen. Ein Mann Projekt das definitiv Belohnt werden muss. 

Bei GOG gekauft mal schauen wie das Spiel so ist.


----------



## NorskElch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Habe es gestern auch noch 2,3 Stunden gespielt und muss sagen, dass es meine Erwartungen sogar übertroffen hat.
Was ich mir allerdings vorstellen könnte wäre, dass sich das Prinzip, nachdem man eine Risenstadt mal dahingestellt hat recht schnell abnutzt. Versteht mich nich falsch, bis dahin vergehen etliche Stunden denke ich. 
Aber da wird sich die Modding Szene schon mit auseinandersetzen  Die 15€ war es allemal wert!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Deutsch wird es nur als Mod geben sobald die Tools dafür draußen sind und das dauert noch. Da es nur von einer Person entwickelt wurde nehme ich es den Entwickler aber nicht übel.


 
Naja er hätte die Möglichkeit alle im Spiel vorkommenden Textstellen in einer Datei zusammenzufassen und zu fragen, ob jemand es in eine bestimmte Sprache übersetzten könnte....unentgeltlich natürlich.
So müsste er es "nur noch" implementieren.

Aber ok, wie du schon gesagt hast ist es nur eine Person die dahinter steckt und hat bestimmt noch viele andere wichtige Sachen zu tun.


----------



## Laudian (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Ich hab hier mal einen Screen für euch, an der "Stadt" habe ich bis jetzt bestimmt 6 Stunden gesessen, und ausnahmslos alles was ich gebaut habe ist auf dem Bild zu sehen. In meiner ersten Stadt sind die Leute leider reihenweise verhungert -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr seht übrigens den Spätsommer, die Ernte hat gerade begonnen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Wow das sieht echt hammer aus!

Leider etwas zu teuer, da ich schon 70€ beim Wintersale ausgegeben habe xD
Vielleicht beim Sommersale....bis dahin dürften auch einige neue Features dazukommen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Naja, ist ja auch das einzigste gute Aufbaustrategie-Spiel was es zurzeit gibt. Der Rest wurde versaut oder fallen gelassen (Sim City, CnC)


----------



## Noctua (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Ist das Game auch auf Deutsch?


Nur auf Englisch, aber die 4 Tutorialmissionen erklären das Spiel auch ohne großartig lesen sehr gut.


----------



## Laudian (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Es gibt ein Tutorial ? Muss ich übersehen haben


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Ja gibt es^^
Es soll ja später Mod-Support geben wo es möglich sein soll, dass die Spieler oder eben Mod-Entwickler selbst Übersetzungen im Steam-Workshop zur Verfügung stellen können.

Freu mich schon auf Feierabend, endlich spielen


----------



## Noctua (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



Laudian schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Tutorial ? Muss ich übersehen haben


 Ja, ein längeres was die Grundlegende Steuerung erklärt und 3 kurze mit ein paar Besonderheiten wie Handel. Der wiederum ist wichtig um z.B. an Tiere für die Zucht zu kommen.


----------



## XD-User (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Für ein ein-Mann Projekt wirklich gut  Das Setting an für sich finde ich auch interessant und es hat sowas gemütliches und beschauliches das Spiel.
Gerne mehr von solchen Sachen.


----------



## taks (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Schade, ich kann nur schlecht Englisch und gerade bei so einen Game sollte man schon verstehen was die von einen wollen^^ Naja, dann warte ich halt, vielleicht gibt es später mal eine, oder ein Modder macht sich dran.


 
Mehr Motivation zum Englisch lernen wirst du sonst nie finden 




Ich 15 schrieb:


> Es gibt die Möglichkeit sich noch mal die E-Mail schicken zu lassen, wenn man seine E-Mail angibt.



Schon versucht, geht auch nicht ^^


----------



## Laudian (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Dann hast du wohl deine E-Mail Adresse falsch eingegeben... In der E-Mail von PayPal findest du die Transaktions-ID, die würde ich dem Support gleich mit zuschicken.


----------



## taks (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



Laudian schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl deine E-Mail Adresse falsch eingegeben... In der E-Mail von PayPal findest du die Transaktions-ID, die würde ich dem Support gleich mit zuschicken.


 
Nein, Emailaddresse stimmt, habs mit der Autocorrectfunktion geprüft.
Hab ihnen leider die falsche ID mitgeschickt -.-


----------



## -Ultima- (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Hab es mir gerade gekauft 

Es gibt nur ein "Problem": Der Lüfter meiner Graka dreht (egal welche Grafikeinstellungen ich nehme) komplett auf, obwohl ich avg 300FPS+ habe.
V-Sync funktioniert in dem Spiel (obwohl aktiviert) nicht!.

So sehr aufdrehen tut meine Graka bisher bei keinem Spiel 

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Laudian (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

VSynch im Grafikkartentreiber aktivieren.

Btw, "Sim City ähnlicher Städtebau..." ist ja mal sowas von unzutreffend. Städtebau ist das einzige was das Spiel mit Sim City gemein hat.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. Februar 2014)

Mal ein Kontrollprogramm runterladen, zB den Afterburner von MSI. Da kannste die wichtigsten Daten der Graka  überwachen und ggf die Lüfterkurve verändern.


----------



## Voigt (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Spiel ist echt klasse, habe zuerst das Spiel getestet, da ich nicht noch ein Städtebaufehlkauf haben wollte, DRM-Freies Spiel sei dank 
Aber schon sehr bald darauf vom Entwickler für 15€ gekauft, ein schönes Mitteralteraufbauspiel schon mit Ähnlichkeiten zu den alten Siedler Teilen. Halt friedvolles Siedeln, bloß hier komplett Feindlos dafür die Umwelt als Feind.
Naja bin jetzt bei stabilen 50 Erwachsenen Personen + 40 Kinder und Studenten, trotzdem muss das Spiel jetzt erstmal auf Pause gestellt werden, blöden Prüfungen.


----------



## jadiger (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Finde es eher so wie Anno. Der Kontor und die Lager auch Transport und Handel sind sehr Anno like.


----------



## puh (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

gut, die Grafik ist leicht angestaubt aber die Überlegungen hinter dem Spiel (Menü, Ablauf usw) sind nett.

Ich freue mich für alle, bei denen es läuft.
Mich ärgern Spiele, bei denen man erst googeln muss, um sie zum laufen zu bringen (entfernen der dirx 11 dll half), aber auch das ist ja leider nicht ausergewöhnlich.
Dennoch habe ich nach spätestens 5 Min. einen Absturz und nichts geht mehr....reset...und auf ein Neues. 
Nach einer Stunde habe ich es aufgegeben....spiele lieber Sid Meyers Railroads....der kackt immer erst gegen Ende ab und lässt sich wenigstens mit dem Task-Manager beenden 
Warten wir mal die nächsten Patches ab....hoffe auf Besserung denn das Spiel hat nach meinen ersten Eindrücken Potenzial zur Suchtgefahr.


----------



## Noctua (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



puh schrieb:


> gut, die Grafik ist leicht angestaubt aber die Überlegungen hinter dem Spiel (Menü, Ablauf usw) sind nett.
> 
> Ich freue mich für alle, bei denen es läuft.
> Mich ärgern Spiele, bei denen man erst googeln muss, um sie zum laufen zu bringen (entfernen der dirx 11 dll half), aber auch das ist ja leider nicht ausergewöhnlich.
> ...


 
Das klingt eher nach einem Problem mit deinem System.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Wieder mal ein guter Beweiß, dass so ein "kleines" Spiel so viel Zeit verschlingt ...

Mit Mod-Support wird man noch lange von dem Spiel hören, hat auf jeden Fall Potential. Es würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn das Spiel öfter verkauft wird als der letzte SimCity Teil

Gute Spiele brauchen keine Werbung ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Da Banished ja anscheinend doch einige Leute interessiert, wäre die Frage, ob dazu nicht ein Sammelthread sinnvoll wäre. Was meint ihr?

Wir könnten natürlich auch diesen Thread umfunktionieren, nur gibt es dann keinen echten Threadersteller.


----------



## Quake2008 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*

Wozu wollen hier einige überhaupt einen Steam Key? DRM Free ist die beste Variante. Ich hab gestern mich leider in dem Spiel vergessen und 4 Std am Stück dran gehangen. " Mal neu angefangen, weil mir die Leute gestorben sind wegen Fehlentscheidungen. Die Grafik ist kein Anno 2070, genauso wenig die Animationen der Figuren, aber mir egal es macht höllisch viel Spass und fesselt für Stunden.

Vorallem 4 Stunden gezockt ohne einen Fehler.


----------



## Noctua (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Banished: Sim City-ähnlicher Städtebau im Mittelalter erscheint am 18. Februar 2014 bei Steam*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da Banished ja anscheinend doch einige Leute interessiert, wäre die Frage, ob dazu nicht ein Sammelthread sinnvoll wäre. Was meint ihr?
> 
> Wir könnten natürlich auch diesen Thread umfunktionieren, nur gibt es dann keinen echten Threadersteller.



Gern, aber hört bitte auf es mit Sim City zu vergleichen. Banished ist durch die Berufe und die begrenzte Einwohnerzahl viel komplexer als ein Sim City. Wenn überhaupt ist es eher eine Mischung aus Anno und Siedler mit etwas Sim City


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Februar 2014)

Sodele, jetzt wird wir im Strategiebereich.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Februar 2014)

Es macht auf mich ehr den Eindruck als wenn es am ehsten mit Cesar III zu vergleichen wäre.


----------



## Laudian (20. Februar 2014)

Ich hab hier nochmal ein paar Screens für euch, so sieht die Stadt nach ca. 10 Stunden aus. Jetzt passt auch nicht mehr alles auf einen Screen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christoph-k85 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mir das Spiel jetzt auch mal gekauft, hört sich interessant an. Und für 15,06€ wird es sich schon lohnen 

PS: Falls ich es bei Steam aktiviere, synchronisiert es dann die Spielstände über mehrere Rechner? Hat das schon jemand probiert?
Ich hab heute leider keine Zeit mehr dafür, mich würde es aber brennend interessieren.


----------



## taks (22. Februar 2014)

Ich bin einfach nur begesitert 

Hier mein aktueller Spielstand: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie gewonnen, so zerronnen -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X6Sixcore (22. Februar 2014)

Habe mir das gestern auch geladen und nach der ersten CS-Session nach Jahren mal angeschmissen.

Es macht süchtig!

Aber es ist schwer, nein anspruchsvoll, SimCity ist da Kindergeburtstag gegen, jedenfalls die alten Teile bis 3000. Anno habe ich noch nie gespielt, 2070 fange ich demnächst aber auch noch an.

Musste mehrfach neu anfangen und bin mir jetzt, nach 4 Spielstunden auch noch unsicher, ob ich nicht nochmal wieder von vorne anfangen muss. Die 10 Leutchen sind echt zu wenige. Entweder erfrieren mir alle oder verhungern.
Du kannst gar nicht soviel gleichzeitig bauen und landwirtschaften, wie es nötig ist.

Es wäre nicht verkehrt, wenn die Gemeinschaft als solche sich nicht nur die Ressourcen teilen, sondern auch in den Gebäuden etwas zusammenrücken würde.

Aber da die Balance zu finden ist wohl die Herausforderung und die gibt dem Spiel sein Suchtpotential. Die Einwohner dürfen einem nicht egal sein, sonst ist das Spiel gleich gelaufen.

MfG


----------



## Noctua (23. Februar 2014)

@X6Sixcore: Auch Anno ist Kindergarten dagegen. Ein Tipp für den Anfang (hat bei mir bisher geholfen): Erst ein mittleres Feld mit 2-3 Bauern, dann Fischerhütte mit 4 Fischern, dann die Hütte für Brennholz und danach (meist im Herbst) dann 5-6 Häuser bauen. Somit kommt man erstmal über den ersten Winter.

Ich hatte letztens nach zig Versuchen ein schönes Dorf bis dann ein Tornado kam welcher mir 2/3 meiner Bevölkerung getötet hat. In der Folge ist die Siedlung komplett ausgestorben. Macht aber trotzdem riesig Spaß weil man endlich mal wieder gefordert wird.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Februar 2014)

Sieht echt cool aus das Spiel. 
Bin aber noch unsicher ob ich es mir kaufe. 
Bin aber immerhin ein riesiger Anno-Fan.


----------



## RayasVati (23. Februar 2014)

Das ist Komplet auf Englisch oder?


----------



## Cyrus10000 (23. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mich auch tierisch gefreut darauf.

Leider hab ich bisher nur Frust mit dem Spiel , wie viele andere leider auch. Bei mir geht nach dem Start nicht viel zwei Häuser bauen und dann machen die Bewohner einfach nix mehr. Material usw. ist alles vorhanden.

Aber das wird sicherlich noch gefixt werden.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (23. Februar 2014)

*So hier mal meine Tips für den Spielstart:*
1: Spiel immer pausieren bei dem Bauen mit der leertaste, um anfangs zeit zu sparen und um die Gefahr auf Probleme zu minimieren.
2: Am Anfang direkt die Limits erhöhen wieviel von z.B Nahrung eingelagert werden kann, im späteren Spielverlauf vergisst man das mal gerne und man wundert sich wieso soviele Betriebe bei 50 Einwohnern Trotzdem zuwenig Nahrung anbieten.
3: Eine Fischerhütte Bauen und 4 Arbeiter zuweisen.
4: 2x 15x15 Felder, 1x 15x15 Obstplantage anlegen, die Obstplantage und ein Feld direkt mit Arbeitern versorgen, da die Bäume der Plantage noch ein paar Jahre brauchen werden.
5: 5 Wohnhäuser errichten und einen Holzfäller der Holz zu Brennholz verarbeitet.
<---- Der erste Winter sollte vorbei sein ---->
6: In einen Waldstück nicht weit von der Siedlung folgende Gebäude errichten: Förster, Kräutersammler(Herbalist), Jägerhütte(Hunting Cabine) und einen Gatherer. (Steine{Stone} und Eisen{Iron} sollte aus den gebiet entfernt werden)
7: Die Hunting Cabine im Betrieb nehmen, da diese Fleisch und Leder liefert die wir für Kleidung brauchen.
8: Nun sollte man noch 3 oder 4 weitere Wohnhäuser errichten , anschliessend noch einen Schmied(Blacksmith) und einen Schneider(Tailor)
9 Jetzt noch eine Schule errichten und weitere Wohnhäuser bauen.
10: Wenn die Grundversorgung gesichert ist sollte man noch den Förster, einen Steinbruch und eine Mine im Betrieb nehmen, um die Umgebung nicht so sehr zu verunstalten.



RayasVati schrieb:


> Das ist Komplet auf Englisch oder?


 Ja es ist Englisch und trotzdem kann man es Spielen, man muss halt auchmal 3 bis 4 Spiele anfangen um zu erkennen die Häuser/Betriebe machen. Ich habe selbst keinerlei Englisch gelernt, aber mit einwenig probieren ist das ganze recht Simpel.


----------



## Eightballz (23. Februar 2014)

lest doch das wiki...da steht alles drin..

gatherer zuerst bauen..macht 3k nahrung...fischer, bauer und hunter machen im vergleich viel zu wenig nahrung


----------



## -Ultima- (23. Februar 2014)

Ich liebe Aufbauspiele, aber Banished ist auch nach ca. 20Std mit gefühlten 40 Neuanfängen (Faq's und LP's beachtet) echt frustrierend.

Am Anfang erfrieren die Banisher dir.
Dann verhungern sie dir.
Irgendwann, wenn du Stadt (eher ein Dorf mit 30-40 Einwohnern) halbwegs am laufen hast, sterben sie dir wegen irgendwas mit der Kirche.
Und wenn du es bis zum Handel geschafft (mit so 60 Einwohnern) hast fängst du dir Seuchen ein und die verrecken.
Aber das reicht noch nicht, denn es gibt dann auch noch die Katastrophen. 
Usw. usw...... 

Das blöde an dem Spiel ist, dass es auf *Zeit* ist.
Die Einwohner *altern* und dass relativ schnell. Sie können ab 35 oder so keine Kinder mehr zeugen.

Folglich ist man gezwungen, die ganze Zeit Häuser (damit dort dann die Kinder rein ziehen) zu bauen. 
Das führt dann aber fast instant zu Hungersnot -.-.


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2014)

Naja, mit der Zeit hat man den dreh raus 

Wobei ich zugeben muss, das es schon eine rechte Herausforderung ist. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (23. Februar 2014)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Ich liebe Aufbauspiele, aber Banished ist auch nach ca. 20Std mit gefühlten 40 Neuanfängen (Faq's und LP's beachtet) echt frustrierend.
> 
> Am Anfang erfrieren die Banisher dir.
> Dann verhungern sie dir.
> ...



 *hust* Ich weis nicht woran hier viele Scheitern, doch habe bisher ziemlich Glück was das angeht, es gab zwar schon Seuchen doch Probleme machten mir diese nicht. Aktuell bin ich nach 48 Jahren bei 293 Einwohnern(Erwachsene/Studenten/Kinder)
http://www.bilderload.com/thumb/336222/1DIPOZ.jpghttp://www.bilderload.comhttp://www.bilderload.com/bild/336222/1DIPOZ.jpg


----------



## X6Sixcore (24. Februar 2014)

Spielst Du 24/7?

Gut, bei mir scheint es nun auch einigermaßen zu laufen, stehe an der Schwelle zu 30EW plus Kids.

Eine Achillesferse ist auch der Schmied.
Wenn man den mal hat, geht's auch gut weiter.
Habe mich beim ersten Mal erschreckt, weil kein Werkzeug mehr da war und ohne das geht wirklich gar nichts mehr.

Aktuell knappse ich an Stein und Holz, aber das wird. Müssen unbedingt noch ein paar Leute erwachsen werden.


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2014)

Wichtig ist, das man schon recht früh eine Schule baut, sonst sterben dir die Alten und die Jungen sitzen noch in der Schule.

Hier mein aktueller Stand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (24. Februar 2014)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Spielst Du 24/7?
> 
> Gut, bei mir scheint es nun auch einigermaßen zu laufen, stehe an der Schwelle zu 30EW plus Kids.
> 
> ...



Mein Steam sagt mir nur insgesammt 15 Stunden Banished, die Siedlung bei mir sind villeicht 6 bis 8 Stunden Spielzeit villeicht. Da ich mehre mal neu anfing weil es noch bissel besser machen wollte wie Natur schonen und mehr auf Mine, Streinbruch, Förster zu setzen um dann Natur zu schädigen wenn den Bauplatz sowieso brauche.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Februar 2014)

Verliert das Spiel nicht ziemlich an Reiz wenn man eine quasi automatisch laufende Wirtschaft hat?


----------



## Laudian (24. Februar 2014)

Man wird nie eine automatisch laufende Wirtschaft haben.
Zum einen muss man den Leuten einfach wegen der Jahreszeiten immer wieder andere Aufgaben zuweisen, zum anderen gibt es ja noch zufällige Ereignise wie Krankheiten und Tornados, ab und an werden deine Obstplantagen von irgendwelchem Ungeziefer befallen...

Und außerdem ist es ja nicht das Ziel, dass sich die Wirtschaft von selbst am Leben hält, man will ja dass die Stadt immer weiter wächst, also wird man immer wieder an seine Grenzen stoßen.

Ganz wichtig ist übrigens, dass man zwischendurch immer mal wieder die Laufwege der Dorfbewohner optimiert. Also ab und zu alle zu Arbeitern machen und dann wieder ihren richtigen Beschäftigungen zuweisen, dann suchen sie sich eine Arbeitsstätte möglichst nah an ihrem Haus. An der Stelle fehlt dann irgendwie noch ein System, welches Leute an Effizienz gewinnen lässt, wenn sie lange Zeit einer bestimmten Arbeit nachgehen. Vielleicht probiere ich mich ja irgendwann mal als Modder


----------



## Dwayne1988 (24. Februar 2014)

Also bei mir geht es fast automatisch dennoch muss man mit steigender anzahl an bewohnern neue Häuser und Produktions linien schaffen. Katastrophen bin bisher verschon worden weitgehenst. Wobei ich finde das Spiel noch zu flach man müsste noch mehr Content bieten. So das leute Brot wollen halöt besondere dinge ^^


----------



## Lexx (24. Februar 2014)

Das Game ist ja mal voll funky, ein Lichtblick, genau das, was ich nach 
all den verschi$$enen Schrott der.. letzten Monaten gebraucht habe.

Und das stammt von einem einzigen.. Idealisten? Alle Achtung..
Solche Männer braucht die Welt.

Und : gibts für das auch bald einen Mantle-Patch?


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Februar 2014)

Irgendwas mach ich falsch. Ich hab bald mehr Jahre als Einwohner.
Irgendwie kommt mein Bevölkerungswachstum überhaupt nicht voran.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (25. Februar 2014)

Mal ein Rathaus gebaut? Da kommen zwischendurch auchmal Nomaden was einen Bevölkerungsschub gibt


----------



## Lexx (25. Februar 2014)

Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Mal ein Rathaus gebaut? Da kommen zwischendurch auchmal Nomaden was einen Bevölkerungsschub gibt


 Hmm.. hier deto. 

Nach 20 30 Jahren gehts ab, wie in einer islamischen Revolution.
Oder einem afrikanischen Bürgerkrieg.
Von 30 auf 5 Bevölkerung in 2 Jahren. Und das ohne Bombengürtel.
Nur durch Hungersnot.

Wieso bekomme ich keinen Nachwuchs? Wie kann ich die Gebärrate
meiner Enklave erhöhen/stimulieren?

Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Laudian (25. Februar 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die Gebärrate meiner Enklave erhöhen/stimulieren?
> 
> Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.


 
Häuser bauen ?  Die Siedler bekommen erst dann Kinder, wenn sie aus dem Elternhaus ausgezogen sind. Wenn deine Bewohner also nicht alle naselang sterben musst du neue Häuser bauen damit es neue Kinder gibt ^^


----------



## Lexx (25. Februar 2014)

Genau das hatte ich heute Abend probiert, mit dem Ergebnis: 
in jedem der 10 Häuser (für 30 Zivilisten, sprich: Mutter, Vater Kind) wohnen 
1 zugeteilter Hackler, 1 Sammler, 1 Kind.
Trotzdem sterben die weg wie Al Quaida-Touristen in Syrien.


----------



## Laudian (25. Februar 2014)

Wenn die sterben mangelt es wohl an irgendwas. Nahrung, Feuerholz, Kleidung und Medizin hast du in ausreichenden Mengen ?


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2014)

Und wie steht es um Gesundheit und Freude?
Wenn Freude unter drei Sternen ist vermehren sie sich auch nicht mehr (scheint zumindest so).

Wollte ein howto Video machen, aber hab kein Programm gefunden wo Banished aufzeichnen kann -.-


----------



## Laudian (25. Februar 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Wollte ein howto Video machen, aber hab kein Programm gefunden wo Banished aufzeichnen kann -.-


 
Spiel doch einfach im Fenstermodus, dann kann das jedes Programm aufzeichnen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Februar 2014)

Fraps, MSI Afterburner, dxtory, alle probiert? 
Vielleicht in Optionen von Banished auf nen anderen Rendertyp wechseln, die meisten Aufnahmeprogramme können nur DX und OpenGL.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Februar 2014)

Hier ist übrigens unser Fazit zu Banished:

Banished im PCGH-Test: Überlebenskampf in der Mittelalter-Simulation - Immer 1 Schritt vor dem Abgrund


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2014)

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich mich noch beschwert, dass keine neuen Aufbau/Strategiespiele mehr kommen 

gestern das erste mal getestet, erstes Dorf verhungert, bei dem 2. läufts grad besser.
Grafik finde ich gut, da gibts eigentlich nix zu meckern.

Was mich beeindruckt ist, dass das eien Person gemacht hat, da wirds einem ganz schlecht wenn man dran denkt wie viele Leute am SIM Dorf 5 gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Lexx (26. Februar 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Wenn die sterben mangelt es wohl an irgendwas. Nahrung, Feuerholz, Kleidung und Medizin hast du in ausreichenden Mengen ?


 


taks schrieb:


> Wenn Freude unter drei Sternen ist vermehren sie sich auch nicht mehr (scheint zumindest so).


 
Trifft beides nicht zu. 
Erst NACH der Stagnation sinken Freude- und Gesundheitswert (obwohl immer 
ein rundes Dutzend Herbs auf Lager sind.)


----------



## taks (26. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mal was zusammen geschnitten.
Ist zwar nicht die beste Qualität, aber vielleicht hilft es dir 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXKE-1awDzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Februar 2014)

Das Spiel ist gut nur! Versteh ich nicht wie meine Leute an hunger immer sterben.. Ich hab 3 Hunter,6 Felder, 2 Tierstalle, und noch mal 2 Felder mit Kirschen und allem aber wie zur hölle sterben meine Leute an Hunger? Das Dorf ist vll 10-15 man groß wenn überhaupt so viel ein Vorrat von 900 Kartoffeln ist in 2 Sekunden weg. Ist das noch n bug, das die irgndwie dumm sterben?


----------



## Laudian (27. Februar 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Das Dorf ist vll 10-15 man groß wenn überhaupt so viel ein Vorrat von 900 Kartoffeln ist in 2 Sekunden weg.


 
Die Leute holen sich ja nicht nur dann Essen, wenn sie Hunger haben, sondern Bunkern das Essen in ihren Häusern. Wenn also ein Haus gebaut wird holen die da je nach Familiengröße gleich mal 100-400 Essen rein, und fürs nächste Haus ist dann nichts mehr da...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Februar 2014)

Wir suchen Jemanden, der für die Main ein paar Einsteigertipps verfasst. Hat jemand Interesse?
Der melde sich bitte per PN bei mir, danke!


----------



## MonKAY (27. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir suchen Jemanden, der für die Main ein paar Einsteigertipps verfasst. Hat jemand Interesse?
> Der melde sich bitte per PN bei mir, danke!


 In welcher Form? Schriftlich oder in einem Video?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Februar 2014)

Wäre beides interessant. Ein PCGHX-User hat sich gemeldet und will was zusammenschreiben.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Februar 2014)

Also nach 10 Minuten leben meine Leute immer noch obwohl ich das erste mal Spiele.


----------



## Laudian (1. März 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir suchen Jemanden, der für die Main ein paar Einsteigertipps verfasst. Hat jemand Interesse?
> Der melde sich bitte per PN bei mir, danke!


 
So, die erste Fassung ist jetzt hier zu finden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/321944-banished-einsteigerleitfaden.html

Ich hoffe ich kann einigen Leuten damit weiterhelfen


----------



## Teydn (2. März 2014)

Mal auch ein paar Tipps von mir mit medium Starkonditionen, Laudian du kannst das auch gerne für deinen Thread verwursten.


Entscheidend ist am Anfang die Baureihenfolge. Ich starte immer mit zwei 15x15 Feldern, es wird nix anderes gebaut, bis sie stehen und sofort die maximalen Farmer (8) zuteilen. Als nächstes 6 Holzhäuser, es reicht wenn man am Anfang nur einen builder zugeteilt hat. Wenn das fünfte Haus steht werden die Versorgungsgüter geplant und dieser Reihenfolge gebaut: Woodcutter, Blacksmith, Hunter (ausserhalb der Siedlung), Tailor. Man kann ruhig alles auf einmal aufstellen, aber man sollte die Baustellen pausieren und nach der Reihe abarbeiten, es werden nämlich alle aktiven Baustellen gleich gut mit Baumaterial versorgt, gebaut wird aber erst wenn alles Material da ist.


Wenn der Holzhacker steht ist der Herbst eingekehrtund es wird genau rechtzeitig für das Feuerholz gesorgt und die erste Ernte wird auch schon eingefahren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind die Felder kahl beginne mit Nebenbeschäftigungen, weise an die nähere Umgebung abzugrasen, Holz, Stein und Eisen, um sowas kümmern sich Farmer wenn auf den Feldern nix zu tun ist.

---WICHTIG: Je weiter weg die natürlichen Abbaugebiete liegen, desto ungeeigneter sind dafür Farmer!
Die vergessen nämlich gerne rechtzeitig zurück zu kommen um im Frühling auszusäen und nicht bestellte Felder bedeuten im Winter Hungersnot.
Schau dir den Einzugsbereich der Jagdhütte an, dessen Durchmesser als Entfernung kannst du rings um dein Dorf relativ gefahrlos von deinen Farmern abarbeiten lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn im zweiten Spieljahr die Bauliste abgearbeitet ist kommt als nächstes eine 20x20 Felder große Koppel und, ganz wichtig, der Handelshafen. Händler kommen selten, sehr selten. Und ein Händler der dir Nutzvieh verkauft kommt nur alle heiligen Zeiten, wenn du also Tiere kaufen kannst, um himmels Willen, kratz genug Güter zusammen und spiel den Noah, nehme von jeder Art zwei. Wenn du dann auch noch die Wahl hast, die Schafe sind am wichtigsten, deren Wolle braucht man für warme Winterkleidung und wenn man mehr Wolle hat als verarbeitet werden kann, so lässt sich damit auch noch gut handeln. Ich halte immer eine fertig gebaute, aber unbesetzte 20x20 Koppel in Reserve bis ich alle Tierarten voll habe.

Die Tierzucht ist mal abgesehen von Hühnern eine sehr langsame Sache, bis einmal die Schafsherde auf Maximum bei 25 Tieren ist vergehen, wenn man mit zweien beginnt, bestimmt 15 Jahre oder mehr. Aber es lohnt sich, denn wenn die Herde einmal vollzählig ist wird neben der Wolle auch noch Fleisch produziert.



Hast du diese Vorgehensweise abgearbeitet, als nächstes werden Apfelbäume (oder was auch immer du kannst) angelegt, so hat man eine stabile Basis und deine Familien sterben nicht mehr an Hunger und Kälte, kann ich dir noch ein paar wichtige Tipps auf den Weg geben.

1. Genug Wohnhäuser schaffen.
Der eheliche Acker ist in Banished sehr fruchtbar, aber nur zu bestimmten Lebenszeiten und die tuns einfach nicht wenn wer zuschaut! Pro 2 Erwachsene ein Wohnhaus + 1 bis 3 Häuser als Reserve schaffen. Baue am Anfang keine Steinhäuser, ausser du hast die Materialien schon im Lager stehen. Ich mache gerne den Fehler gleich Tatsachen zu schaffen und baue die zweite Häuserwelle solide aus Stein. Es passiert zu oft das ich mit den Baustoffen nicht nachkomme und die Einwohner in WGs wohnen.
Man, sind WGs nen gutes Verhütungsmittel!
Deine Einwohner mehren sich nur wenn die zukünftigen Kinder auch Platz hätten. Ist der Wohnraum dann fertig sind schon alle aus den fruchtbaren Jahren raus und dein Dorf hat nen Dämpfer für 10 bis 15 Jahre. Es wird dein Dorf nicht umbringen, aber wenn einmal der Nachwuchs stockt dauert es so zwei bis drei Generationen bis die wieder wie die Kanickel loslegen und bis dahin schrumpft deine Gemeinde auch noch.

2. Fruchtwechsel beachten.
Das habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden, entweder gibt es per Zufall Jahre in denen das Gemüse nicht gescheit wächst, oder es verbraucht sich doch tatsächlich der Acker, jedenfalls stockt früher oder später das Fruchtwachstum, auch scheint nicht jede Frucht auf dem selben Standort gleich gut zu gedeihen.

3. Fischerhütten auf Reserve.
Warum auch immer eine schlechte Ernte eingefahren wurde, zwei, drei unbesetzte Fischerhütten auf Reserve helfen. Wenn die Felder abgeerntet sind die Farmer zu Fischern machen, die haben zwar einen schlechten Ertrag, aber da im Winter eh nix wächst ist es besser als garnix und dank dieser Taktik habe ich schon zweimal soeben noch eine Hungersnot verhindert. Im Frühling nicht vergessen die Fischer wieder zu Farmern machen, das gilt auch wenn kein Essen mehr da ist. Denn wenn die Fischer es sowieso nicht schaffen dein Dorf zu ernähren ist es besser sie sind auf den Feldern. In dieser Situation werden Einwohner sterben, so oder so, aber wenn du es bis zum Herbst schaffst sollte wieder genug zu essen da sein.

4. Holz
Kein Holz kein Feuer, fällt erst auf wenn es zu spät ist, denke voher dran. Dein Dorf übersteht einen Winter auch ohne Feuerholz, aber wenn die dann noch krank sind, keine warme Kleidung haben, hungern und Medizin fehlt...
Holzwirtschaft hat einen mittellangen Zyklus, über eine dauerhafte Versorgung sollte man sich im dritten oder vierten Jahr Gedanken machen, kombiniere es zu einem "Wirtschaftsviertel". Such dir eine schöne Stelle nahe deines Dorfes aus und stelle auf: Förster, Jäger, Kräuterer und Sammler, der hier entstehende Wald geht in Symbiose mit den anderen Gebäuden.

5. Dezentralisieren
Wirtschaftsviertel bekommen eigene Lager für Baustoffe und Waren, denn es wird nix produziert wenn die Erzeuger die Waren auf weiten Reisen zum Lager bringen müssen. Am Anfang ist eh alles irgendwie beieinander und die Einwohner holen sich ihren Bedarf selber ab. Später, wenn alles größer und weiter entfernt ist hat sich der Markt darum zu kümmern.

6. Einteilung der Einwohner
Ungefähr die Hälfte kann man für die Nahrungsmittelbeschaffung einplanen. Ich arbeite sehr gerne mit Feldern, da man im Winter die Farmer Situationsbedingt für anderes einteilen kann. Fehlt es Baugütern? Ab in die Wälder, Minen und Steinbrüche. Futterreserven vergrößern? Fischerhütten!
Wenn der Förster einmal effizient arbeitet schicke ich wenn die Felder leer sind meistens die eine Hälfte der Farmer in den Steinbruch, die andere in die Minen um Eisen zu besorgen damit über den Sommer meine, meistens zwei Bauarbeiter was zu tun haben. Für das Holz wird dann übers ganze Jahr gesorgt Ganz wichtig, den Jägerstand ganzzeitlich voll besetzen, du brauchst das Leder. Ansonsten gilt, einen Schmied, Lehrer, Holzhacker und Schneider unterhalten, in dieser Reihenfolge sollte Personalmangel herschen.

7. Schmied und Lehrer unterhalten
Geht es dick her und du musst dich entscheiden wo gearbeitet wird, Werkzeuge und Bildung beeinflussen die Effizienz, bedeutet du brauchst weniger Personal um die selbe Arbeitsleistung zu erhalten. Erwähnenswert: Stirbt der Lehrer oder wird er wegrationalisiert sind alle Schüler schlagartig erwachsen, kann bei Engpässen helfen, aber mit der Bildung der betroffenen wars das dann auch.

8. Kirche, Friedhof, Markt, Taverne, Ratshaus.
Beeinflussen die Zufriedenheit aber wenns ums nackte Überleben geht eher zweitrangig, darum kümmert man sich wenn man Zeit, Personal und Baustoffe über hat, die Dinger sind nämlich teuer.

9. Brunnen
Scheinbar wird das Löschwasser ohne Eimer zum Feuer gebracht, es lassen sich mit denen nur Brände in unmittelbarer Umgebung löschen. Lass in der Siedlung Platz für sie, baue sie später nach.

10. Schädlinge
Man kann das Feld jederzeit abernten, nennt sich Harvest.


----------



## Werni92 (2. März 2014)

Also ich find das Spiel Klasse  Hab auch schon einige Stunden gezockt und die ein oder andere Stadt in den Sand gesetzt 

Also ich Spiel meistens auf Schwer. 
Nen Guter Seed für Anfänger ist "123456789".
Die Karte ist schön Flach und um den Startpunkt herum liegt schön viel Stein und Eisen herum 
Bäume sind auch viele vorhanden 

Also ich starte ein Spiel immer damit, dass ich als aller erstes nen Sammler (Gatherer) baue, da der für den Anfang genügend Nahrung liefert. Danach setzte ich ne Lagerfläche und nen Lagerhaus, welches nicht gebaut sondern pausiert wird. 
Danach werden erstmal für alle Bewohner genügend Häuser gebaut, damit die nicht im Winter erfrieren 
Nach den Häusern wird der Schmied und danach der Holzfäller gebaut, um Werkzeuge und Brennholz zu produzieren.
Wenn nun alles gebaut wurde kümmer ich mich darum nen Förster, Jäger, Herbalist und weitere Wohnhäuser zu bauen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. März 2014)

Lol nach 5 Versuch hab ichs geschafft mein Magazin ist zu 100% voll mit Fressen.



Wichtig man muss schnell Schmieder (Blacksmith) bauen da die Werkzeuge nach ca. 2,5-3 Jahre kaputt gehen und da arbeiten alle langsamer.


Im Winter kann man alle Farmer (nur die, die auf dem Feld arbeiten und nicht mit Bäumen) z.B zum Sammler oder Jäger schicke da sie im Winter nix machen.


----------



## Werni92 (2. März 2014)

Die Farmer wechseln im Winter automatisch zu normalen Arbeitern und im Frühling wieder zu farmern^^


----------



## Laudian (2. März 2014)

Das stimmt zwar, aber man will sie ja im Winter als Schmiede, Schneider, Holzfäller etc einsetzen  Das geht nicht automatisch.


----------



## -Ultima- (4. März 2014)

Ich hab es inzwischen geschafft eine Stadt aufzubauen, die über 600 Einwohner hat.

Das Spiel macht mir aber keinen "Spaß" mehr und die Musik geht mir auch auf die Nerven


----------



## sarx (5. März 2014)

Hab bisher etwa 200 Einwohner mit meiner ersten Stadt. Bis auf einen kurzen Durchhänger beim Nachwuchs, hatte ich auch wenig Probleme.

Ich finde das Spiel toll und es macht auch Spaß, nur schön langsam fehlt mir etwas die Langzeitmotivation.  Hoffentlich schafft das Modkit bald Abhilfe.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. März 2014)

Ja andere Völker wären toll.


----------



## efdev (5. März 2014)

mhh nach dem 3. versuch gehts bei mir auch besser, bin langsam ganz gut dabei und hab sogar schon die 40 einwohner.
nur das mit dem handel finede ich doof kommt nur überteuerter mist rein vorallem nie tiere.


----------



## sarx (6. März 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> mhh nach dem 3. versuch gehts bei mir auch besser, bin langsam ganz gut dabei und hab sogar schon die 40 einwohner.
> nur das mit dem handel finede ich doof kommt nur überteuerter mist rein vorallem nie tiere.


 
Ja das ist reine Glückssache. Musst mal schauen, u.U. kannst bei dem Händler dann auch Tiere bestellen. Die Preise sind auch immer gleich, ich zahle i.d.R. immer mit Feuerholz. Das ist m.M.n. am günstigsten.


----------



## MonKAY (6. März 2014)

sarx schrieb:


> Ja das ist reine Glückssache. Musst mal schauen, u.U. kannst bei dem Händler dann auch Tiere bestellen. Die Preise sind auch immer gleich, ich zahle i.d.R. immer mit Feuerholz. Das ist m.M.n. am günstigsten.


 Wenn man am Anfang nicht auf Felder setzt und mehrere Hunting Cabins baut kann man auch einen Überschuss an Kleidung abverkaufen, welche 15 pro Stück bringt.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (9. März 2014)

Gibt es zum Händler irgendeine Liste welche Sachen der fix nimmt? Konnte leider bisher immer nur mit Eisen zahlen, was mir aber eigentlich zu teuer ist.


----------



## MonKAY (9. März 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Gibt es zum Händler irgendeine Liste welche Sachen der fix nimmt? Konnte leider bisher immer nur mit Eisen zahlen, was mir aber eigentlich zu teuer ist.


 Livestock Händler nehmen keine Nahrung. Am einfachsten ist Feuerholz zu traden und am effektivsten ist Kleidung.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (9. März 2014)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben: Wie verläuft denn die Motivationskurve so? Ich hatte mal gelesen, daß es im späteren Spielverlauf nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viele Dinge zu.. tja, weiß ich nicht.. gibt. Motto: Haste den Laden erstmal über ne gewisse Schwelle gehievt, ist eher zugucken angesagt?


----------



## MonKAY (10. März 2014)

Rainer B. Trug schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben: Wie verläuft denn die Motivationskurve so? Ich hatte mal gelesen, daß es im späteren Spielverlauf nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viele Dinge zu.. tja, weiß ich nicht.. gibt. Motto: Haste den Laden erstmal über ne gewisse Schwelle gehievt, ist eher zugucken angesagt?


 Wenn man sich nicht an Achievements wagt hat man nachdem man das Spiel erlernt hat nicht wirklich große Motivation. Wie es auf der schwersten Einstellung (schlechtes Klima kleines Bergland usw) kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Ok, danke. Irgendwann mal.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (14. März 2014)

War zu Beginn auch begeistert und hab gleich bei meinem ersten Versuch (Schwierigkeit: Mittel; Katastrophen: An) eine ziemlich gute Stadt aufgebaut. Hat jetzt ca. 200 EW, die Diphterie einmal überstanden, ein Feuer wurde erfolgreich gelöscht und Rinder wurden zugekauft...

Jetzt fängt es aber langsam an bisschen öde zu werden. Es ist einfach nicht mehr so viel zu tun. Klar Stadt vergrößern und so okay, aber das ist am Ende ja auch wieder nur paar Häuser bauen und entsprechende Produktionen anpassen.

Inhaltlich muss auf jeden Fall noch mehr kommen. Mehr Gebäude, mehr Optionen, mehr Einfluss auf das Gesamtgeschehen usw. 

Für einen einzigen Programmierer aber eine beachtliche Leistung. Jedoch sollte es nun für die Modder freigegeben werden (falls es noch nicht geschehen ist). Sonst werd ich als bürgermeister meiner Stadt wohl in wenigen Tagen zurücktreten...


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (14. März 2014)

Kannst du zur Abwechslung nicht mal im Stall vorbeigucken und eine deiner Kühe..äh, beglücken?


----------



## Lexx (14. März 2014)

melken oder penetrieren?


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (14. März 2014)

Penewas? Nene, keine Sauereien hier. Ich meinte schon melken. Abspritzen halt.


----------

